# ??? for fosters



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I hope this isn't a stupid question, but this is my first foster and I want to get it right!
> We have had our 6 yr old foster girl for 3 weeks now. At first she was pretty growly with my 3 guys, but after about a week, that pretty much stopped.
> She initiates play with them now and for the most part all is well and everyone gets along, there are times that I see the shoulder to shoulder confrontation and I divert the attention elsewhere.
> There have also been a couple fighting matches where the dogs needed to be seperated. Last night, it was over a rock in the yard, Charlie had it and Tweetie wanted it.
> ...


 
I would mention it, in softened terms, that she likes to be boss and would do best as an only dog, or as you said with very experienced owners who have handled multiple dogs before. It's best to be honest. And of course you would discuss how she interacts with your dogs when you meet and visit with the potential adopters. What rescue are you fostering for?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How bad are the fights? Where someone could be bitten or just little growling matches?

I agree with MylssyK about being honest. Do you have anyone in your rescue who is a behaviorist who deals with these kind of things?

We had a foster dog that he and Gunner didn't get along very well but no fights. He now lives with two other dogs just fine.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm fostering for GoldHeart, the fights are not bad, a little more than just a growling match though. Not a big deal to me, I just don't want her adopted & then returned because she growled at another dog.
Charlie is an Alpha dog and it appears she has alpha tendencies as well. My Bo has had no isues with her at all, Hunter can work on her nerves and she puts him in his place. Charlie will not back away.
For the most part all are happy, play together and life is good, just every now & then there is a "spat". 
She is a really sweet dog, very loving & calm. I think she just may need to be in a place where she can be top dog. Hmmm... maybe that is how I should word it!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I would just say that she has a dominant personality and would work best in a situation with submissive dog or as the only dog in the household.


----------

